# Summer 2017: Summer Meltdown Sale



## rie28 (May 14, 2017)

Summer 2017: Summer Meltdown Sale: UPDATED

1. New TiVo BOLT+ 3TB w/ AIP – 799.98 - New and existing customers.
2. TiVo-renewed BOLT 500 GB w/ AIP – $499.98 - New and existing customers.
3. TiVo-renewed Roamio Pro w/ AIP – $449.98 New and existing customers.
4. TiVo-renewed Mini - $99.99 - New and existing customers. - (OUT OF STOCK)

Note:
Service Plan is included.
This is a new service/plan.

Promo period is until 6/30/2017

Enjoy


----------



## ohmark (May 22, 2007)

rie28 said:


> Summer 2017: Summer Meltdown Sale:
> 
> 1. New TiVo BOLT+ 3TB w/ AIP - 799.98 (Save $250) - New and existing customers for $799.98
> 2. TiVo-renewed BOLT 500 GB w/ AIP - $499.98 (Save $200) - New and existing customers for $499.98
> ...


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Non transferable, as in can't sell it?


----------



## rie28 (May 14, 2017)

Dan203 said:


> Non transferable, as in can't sell it?


You can sell the box of course. Service Plan is tied to the box.


----------



## digitalfirefly (Apr 15, 2005)

Hmm. Tempted to sell my Roamio Pro with lifetime and get the Bolt+.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

rie28 said:


> You can sell the box of course. Service Plan is tied to the box.


That's how lifetime has always worked. So I'm wondering what the point of this bit was....



rie28 said:


> Note:
> Service Plan is included.
> LIFETIME SERVICE(AIP) is not transferable.
> This is a new service.


What is "new" about this service?


----------



## rie28 (May 14, 2017)

Dan203 said:


> That's how lifetime has always worked. So I'm wondering what the point of this bit was....
> 
> What is "new" about this service?


Edited.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Oh so you were trying to say this was not like the last deal where the service was transferred from another box? That makes sense now.

I thought you were saying this was some sort of new service teir that was tied to the owner and non-transferrable if you sold the box. The reason I thought that is because TiVo actually has a plan like that they use for TiVo's they give away as gifts or in contests. You get lifetime as long as it's on your account, but you can't transfer that lifetime service to another user. I thought maybe they were starting to sell that version of lifetime.


----------



## rie28 (May 14, 2017)

Dan203 said:


> Oh so you were trying to say this was not like the last deal where the service was transferred from another box? That makes sense now.
> 
> I thought you were saying this was some sort of new service teir that was tied to the owner and non-transferrable if you sold the box. The reason I thought that is because TiVo actually has a plan like that they use for TiVo's they give away as gifts or in contests. You get lifetime as long as it's on your account, but you can't transfer that lifetime service to another user. I thought maybe they were starting to sell that version of lifetime.


Right. "They" (not all) might think that they can transfer the AIP like the previous Promotions they offered.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

TiVo DVR Summer Meltdown Sale 2017 - Buy Now and Save.

p.s. Feel free to copy/paste into the OP.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

ohmark said:


> Promo period is *until 6/30/2017*


*... or while supplies last*, which may be the determining factor for the "renewed" items in the sale.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

The Roamio Pro looks like the best deal, so I'd expect that to go quickly.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

Still $100 overpriced across the board.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

The Roamio OTA with lifetime is technically $399 so $499 for a standard Bolt with lifetime isn't too bad. Although I know the Roamio OTA regularly pops up on Amazon in the low $300 range.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

"must be activated by June 30th to receive advertised discount."

What's with that? Aren't they activated when they ship?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Maybe that's to prevent backorders.


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

Not sure for others, but for me these prices don't seem that good unless you were about to buy one anyway.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Considering lifetime is $549 now it's a pretty good discount.


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

Interesting fine print. Has something like that always been in there? (bold mine) Is this telegraphing some sort of OTT cable service (direct from TiVo or from one of the new entrants into the field) is on the horizon?



> 2 *An All-in-plan* (a) lasts for the lifetime of your TiVo device (not your lifetime), (b) is not transferable to another TiVo device (except in certain warranty replacement/repair cases), and (c) *may exclude certain TiVo offerings (e.g., for third-party content, particular applications, cloud-based services, etc.) for which TiVo subsequently may elect (in its sole discretion) to charge separately and which are not made generally available to all customers who have activated TiVo service on a particular TiVo device.*


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

Dan203 said:


> Considering lifetime is $549 now it's a pretty good discount.


New Roamio Pro was $500 for cybermonday.
Refurb Roamio Pro on this deal is $700.

Folks were selling their once in a lifetime TiVo Bolts on ebay, practically brand new (or maybe even unopened in some cases) for around $550, and you didn't have to pay tax on the unit and the service like if you had bought from TiVo.

If you need one now, obviously saving $200 is better than not, but you also may end up paying tax and paying more for the base unit because the stores commonly have tivo's on sale, so that eats into the savings as well.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

sfhub said:


> New Roamio Pro was $500 for cybermonday.
> Refurb Roamio Pro on this deal is $700.


Did the cybermonday deal include lifetime?



sfhub said:


> Folks were selling their once in a lifetime TiVo Bolts on ebay, practically brand new (or maybe even unopened in some cases) for around $550, and you didn't have to pay tax on the unit and the service like if you had bought from TiVo.
> 
> If you need one now, obviously saving $200 is better than not, but you also may end up paying tax and paying more for the base unit because the stores commonly have tivo's on sale, so that eats into the savings as well.


Lifetime is $549 regardless of where you buy the unit from. So when you add that in to the prices you get from other retailers it's a pretty good deal. Maybe not the best deal they've ever had, but decent.


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

Dan203 said:


> Did the cybermonday deal include lifetime?


Yes


Dan203 said:


> Lifetime is $549 regardless of where you buy the unit from.


Apparently weaknees could offer $349 lifetime on Roamio Pro also.

I am not disagreeing that if you need a unit now, it is better than nothing. I just don't think this is a great deal in the grand scheme of TiVo offers (and it seems you agree with that also)


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

TiVo rarely has barn burner deals, so this seems pretty good in the scheme of things. I'm actually shocked to hear that cybermonday deal included lifetime. I don't remember that one.


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

Dan203 said:


> TiVo rarely has barn burner deals, so this seems pretty good in the scheme of things. I'm actually shocked to hear that cybermonday deal included lifetime. I don't remember that one.


TiVo Roamio Pro $500 All-In Cyber Monday
TiVo Roamio Pro DVR w/ All-In Service Plan $500 + Free S/H

Further, for some people who ordered late, there weren't enought Roamio Pros available, so TiVo offered Bolt+ with lifetime instead. It may have been the same price or a little more (less than $100 if the price was higher), I forget.

I think the best deals these days are the refurb Roamio OTAs when they show up every once in a while. Those were $200 during CyberMonday and I think during the transfer offer TiVo offered them for $250. If one needs new, $308 at Amazon the other day, for the 1GB new unit.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Yeah the OTA is definitely the best running deal out there. But it has a limited scope of use unless you want to try to hack in a CableCARD bracket yourself.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Dan203 said:


> Yeah the OTA is definitely the best running deal out there. But it has a limited scope of use unless you want to try to hack in a CableCARD bracket yourself.


Well, it has broad scope of use if you're an OTA person.  And the hack--the addition of a cable card adapter--is pretty inexpensive and diy basic.


----------



## El Gabito (Mar 11, 2004)

series5orpremier said:


> Still $100 overpriced across the board.


How do you figure? I'm interested in a Bolt+ to replace our Bolt.

$450 seems to be the cheapest I've seen it for.

799.99
-$450
-------------
$299.99 for lifetime

So that's $250 off the price of lifetime, right? In my _specific _scenario, I also have to renew _now. _So if I subtract $150 off for that, I'm getting lifetime for $150 essentially, right? Am I missing something or are there better deals elsewhere?

TiA!

edit: on top of _that - _I can sell my bolt (1TB) for $100-$150. Is there any reason I shouldn't do this?


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

No better deals right now, so if you need one now it's fine. I just know how low they've been in the past and TiVo can do better than that for a sale. I would expect their best sales to happen in Nov/Dec anyway, but by waiting there's also the risk now that TiVo could decide to exit retail.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

series5orpremier said:


> No better deals right now, so if you need one it's fine. I just know how low they've been in the past and TiVo can do better than that for a sale. I would expect their best sales to happen in Nov/Dec anyway, but by waiting there's also the risk now that TiVo could decide to exit retail.


Or, just might not have another nice deal--you just never know.


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

El Gabito said:


> So that's $250 off the price of lifetime, right? In my _specific _scenario, I also have to renew _now. _*So if I subtract $150 off for that, I'm getting lifetime for $150 essentially*, right? Am I missing something or are there better deals elsewhere?


$250 - $150 = $100 (not $150)

I don't remember for sure, but I think weaknees only charges tax in CA and they have the same deal, so if you want to save tax on $450 (assuming you aren't in CA) you can get it from them to drop the price a little more. Besides the sales tax on the unit, TiVo will or won't charge tax on the service portion depending on state rules.


----------



## DVR_Dave (Apr 19, 2017)

sfhub said:


> $250 - $150 = $100 (not $150)


$250 *off* [of $550 all in] = $300 - $150 = $150.


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

DVR_Dave said:


> $250 *off* [of $550 all in] = $300 - $150 = $150.


Sorry, you are right, my eyes saw $250 for lifetime even though it said $250 off.

I think there is a different math error though.

$800 - $450 = $350 (not $300) so that is net $200 off of lifetime.

It is $250 off of lifetime ($300 for lifetime) from TiVo's point of view, but he would have paid $50 more for the base unit.


----------



## chicagoenergy (Nov 15, 2013)

PSU_Sudzi said:


> I thought I read that Layer3 is not internet based, i.e. they have their own lines across the country and lease the last mile so it's not an internet IPTV service like OTT. Isn't that true?





digitalfirefly said:


> Hmm. Tempted to sell my Roamio Pro with lifetime and get the Bolt+.


I was thinking the same but am I getting $800 worth of more features? My receiver already upconverts my picture to 4K. I've heard the apps are still slow on the Bolt. I'm still stuck with Comcast with their channels & picture quality.

I think I'm sticking with my Roamio Pro for now.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

The apps are faster on the Bolt, but other then that there isn't really a difference so I'm not sure it's worth the upgrade. I did it recently with the transfer option, but mainly so I could give my Roamio to my Sister who's still using a Premiere.


----------



## alarson83 (Oct 27, 2009)

Dan203 said:


> The apps are faster on the Bolt, but other then that there isn't really a difference so I'm not sure it's worth the upgrade. I did it recently with the transfer option, but mainly so I could give my Roamio to my Sister who's still using a Premiere.


Yeah.. its hard for me as well.

I think it was about 3-4 years ago now they had the tivo advisors (hmm, just realizing i havent seen one of those surveys in awhile) deals. At the time i had a tivo premiere i was paying regular monthly price for, and a tivo hd i was paying $6 a month for.

I picked up a roamio plus, iirc just a few months after the roamios had released, for $300. They transferred over my $6\month tivo hd sub. (I eventually lifetimed my premiere for $99 a few months later). Picked up a mini for $30, which was also a nice deal.

Its hard for me to justify any more cost than that $300 (and even that's probably a bit overpriced) and transferred service, given the bolt is already 2 years old (yes, the bolt plus is newer but its still basically a 2 year old platform), for something that does little more than just speed things up a little bit. And obviously going to lifetime doesnt make any sense at my current rate.


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

I'm going to pass and hope for a cyber Monday deal. I do need to replace my wife's xl4 so I can stop hearing her complain about the slow app loading. I'm perfectly happy with my Roamio Plus for now.


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

UCLABB said:


> I'm going to pass and hope for a cyber Monday deal. I do need to replace my wife's xl4 so I can stop hearing her complain about the slow app loading.


Maybe get a $40 Roku streaming stick if you are doing 1080p or $70 Roku Premier if you are doing 4k?


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

It's a little curious they didn't add Minis to the sale since there is some evidence that the 4K Mini is finally brewing.


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

sfhub said:


> Maybe get a $40 Roku streaming stick if you are doing 1080p or $70 Roku Premier if you are doing 4k?


Thanks, but there's no way I want to school the wife on how to change inputs and then have another remote with roku. I'd be up and down all day setting things up for her.


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

Dan203 said:


> The apps are faster on the Bolt, but other then that there isn't really a difference so I'm not sure it's worth the upgrade. I did it recently with the transfer option, but mainly so I could give my Roamio to my Sister who's still using a Premiere.


My Bolt sits in the closet, if I need to stream anything, my TV does that better. So much for the "unifying" player dream.


----------



## tim1724 (Jul 3, 2007)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> It's a little curious they didn't add Minis to the sale since there is some evidence that the 4K Mini is finally brewing.


Probably a question of how much existing stock they have on hand vs when they expect to ship the new one.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Dan203 said:


> Considering lifetime is $549 way overpriced now it's a pretty good discount.


FTFY.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Dan203 said:


> The apps are faster on the Bolt, but other then that there isn't really a difference so I'm not sure it's worth the upgrade. I did it recently with the transfer option, but mainly so I could give my Roamio to my Sister who's still using a Premiere.


I replaced my lightning-killed Roamio Plus with another lifetime'd Roamio Plus from fleabay. $400 is a whole lot cheaper than $7-800 and the Roamio is fast enough, plus with mpeg4 channels and pyTivo I didn't need the bigger HD that the Pro or Bolt+ have anyway. I think I paid $700 for my dead Roamio Plus w/lifetime a little over 3 years ago.

4K is the only distiguishing feature on the Bolt but since that's just for apps it can easily be handled with Rokus etc.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

foghorn2 said:


> My Bolt sits in the closet, if I need to stream anything, my TV does that better. So much for the "unifying" player dream.


It works for some of us. I have an Amazon Fire TV but don't feel that I have any reason to use it over my Roamio Pro to watch Netflix or Amazon Prime content.

Scott


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

HerronScott said:


> It works for some of us. I have an Amazon Fire TV but don't feel that I have any reason to use it over my Roamio Pro to watch Netflix or Amazon Prime content.
> 
> Scott


Well, yes the Fire TV/Sick is complete garbage, TiVo is better, but I have a Samsung UHD (Tizen) that supersedes it all.

Tivo needs to think outside the box, why cant they partner with Roku, have the ability to record streams onto an external HDD.

I know major streaming providers wont let it record, thats fine. F THEM. Theres plenty of other streams that could be recorded (saves on isp bandwidth if you keep streaming the same thing), and who knows, with such a partnership, some major entity just might allow the recording of their streams.

Instead of following ..LEAD!


----------



## chicagobrownblue (May 29, 2008)

chicagoenergy said:


> I was thinking the same but am I getting *$800* worth of more features?


Not for me. Until 4K content can be recorded to disk, I'm not buying either Bolt. I _want_ the Bolt+ but it offers little that I would actually use. I'm sticking with my Roamio Basic for now


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

makes me think they are either:

A) hurting for sales
B) soon to announce new product this summer or Sept.


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

chicagobrownblue said:


> Not for me. Until 4K content can be recorded to disk, I'm not buying either Bolt. I _want_ the Bolt+ but it offers little that I would actually use. I'm sticking with my Roamio Basic for now


does any TV station broadcast in 4K?


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

b_scott said:


> makes me think they are either:
> 
> A) hurting for sales
> B) soon to announce new product this summer or Sept.


thought they wanted out of the hardware business?


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

ajwees41 said:


> thought they wanted out of the hardware business?


link?


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

b_scott said:


> link?


This is from a while back and things could change.

TiVo May Exit Retail Hardware Business | Light Reading

Their CEO just retired/stepped down.


----------



## chicagobrownblue (May 29, 2008)

b_scott said:


> does any TV station broadcast in 4K?


Not that I know of.

In my opinion, Tivo is ahead of the game in 4K. The cable companies and probably many content providers only want 4K streaming. I saw a comment that the cable companies won't get serious about distributing 4K over coax until there is over 30% penetration of 4K TVs. Currently it is 12.5% but projected to hit 50% by 2020.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

chicagobrownblue said:


> Not that I know of.
> 
> In my opinion, Tivo is ahead of the game in 4K. The cable companies and probably many content providers only want 4K streaming. I saw a comment that the cable companies won't get serious about distributing 4K over coax until there is over 30% penetration of 4K TVs. Currently it is 12.5% but projected to hit 50% by 2020.


 So what percentage of TVs have to be 1080p before they get serious and start broadcasting in 1080p? Funny how streaming services have both 1080p & 4K content now and the largest cable company is dropping 1080i content back to low quality 720p


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

atmuscarella said:


> So what percentage of TVs have to be 1080p before they get serious and start broadcasting in 1080p? Funny how streaming services have both 1080p & 4K content now and the largest cable company is dropping 1080i content back to low quality 720p


Comcast cable is considered SD and SD are considered diagnostic channels.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

When they finally adopt it, it will be just one channel called UHDNET that they'll charge $20/month for. I'm not holding my breath. The only hope for more widespread adoption is if they have competition from broadcast networks on OTA. That's what drove the changeover to "HD".


----------



## socrplyr (Jul 19, 2006)

sfhub said:


> This is from a while back and things could change.
> 
> TiVo May Exit Retail Hardware Business | Light Reading
> 
> Their CEO just retired/stepped down.


I don't know where TiVo is headed, but re-read that article. The headline is misleading. The article says: "Halt was very clear that Rovi wants to maintain its retail presence post-acquisition, but that it has little interest in being the company that manufactures TiVo boxes." That means they they want to exit the hardware manufacturing business (not the same as "Retail Hardware"). They want to stay in the retail business. True or not at this point (article is a year old), no one here knows.


----------



## eherberg (Feb 17, 2011)

Newer article would be from Zatz regarding cancellation of retail products and speculation of future.


----------



## defjab (Jul 18, 2011)

Currently have a premiere4+. Should I go Roamio Pro bolt+ w/ 3T?

Premiere currently works with no issues so I don't NEED a new box but if there's a decent deal might as well look into it 

Thanks


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

Regarding TiVo exiting the retail market. The key word on all of this is "speculation". 

There seems to be an indication that the new TiVo would like to exit the hardware manufacturing business, but the old TiVo never wanted to be in the hardware manufacturing business to start with so no surprise there, if they can find away to get other companies to use the TiVo software on there hardware I am sure they will. 

Regarding canceling the Mavrik, if that says anything about retail in general is unknown. My take is TiVo couldn't make it work (the cloud storage part) and decided to cut their losses. 

TiVos current retail products (Roamio OTA, Bolt, & Bolt+) cover both OTA and QAM cable very well. There is really little need to update this hardware. What needs improving is on the software side. Given that both of these markets are potentially going to change significantly over the next 5+ years (OTA going to ASTC 3.0 and QAM cable providers switching to IPTV for delivery), it would seem logical for TiVo to not spend money on future hardware development until they see how this shakes out. 

So my guess is that other than perhaps a new Mini, we are not going to see any new hardware from TiVo for several years. Hopefully they decide to deal with the software issues and continue to improve the existing products.


----------



## BillyClyde (Mar 3, 2017)

Or maybe they didn't like the business model of the Mavrik, so they are just retooling it into something like maybe an OTT device and service?


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

BillyClyde said:


> Or maybe they didn't like the business model of the Mavrik, so they are just retooling it into something like maybe an OTT device and service?


Unless you consider retooling to be building a completely different product then no.

The Mavrik was a headless network attached OTA DVR. Control and viewing was through an app on a Roku/Apple TV/Fire TV device and storage was going to be via the cloud. Any other apps or service would be what ever was on the Roku/Apple TV/Fire TV device and would have nothing to do with TiVo.

If TiVo wants to start an OTT cable replacement service they could do so on their current DVRs and Mini no need for any new hardware.


----------



## BillyClyde (Mar 3, 2017)

But what if they're retooling it so it still has the ota tuners in it and instead of storing the recordings in the cloud, it's made to use an attached USB HDD for storage and then that integrates into a new tivo app with their OTT cable service, which is then downloaded on your streaming device like a Roku or FireTV?


----------



## eherberg (Feb 17, 2011)

I doubt it. Zatz mentioned later that sources indicate that TiVo appears as it is going to concentrate on their MSO partnerships (as that is where the bulk of their users come from). Any scraps that fall from the table for retail would be items that could be purposed with minimal investment after creating it for MSO partners first. They're not going to introduce a product that ticks off an MSO.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

BillyClyde said:


> But what if they're retooling it so it still has the ota tuners in it and instead of storing the recordings in the cloud, it's made to use an attached USB HDD for storage and then that integrates into a new tivo app with their OTT cable service, which is then downloaded on your streaming device like a Roku or FireTV?


 Basically everything you are talking about is software. The Mavrik hardware could easily have stored recordings locally. TiVo was trying to do something with Cloud storage, apparently it did not work out and they didn't see any reason to release another OTA DVR, after all they already have 2 of them (Roamio OTA & Bolt).

Again if TiVo wants to start an OTT cable service they have plenty of hardware that could run it now and they don't need any hardware if they just want to release something like all the other OTT services with Roku/Apple TV/Fire TV/Android/iOS apps. While I think it would be great for TiVo to have their own OTT cable service I don't really think they have the ability to do it, its not like all the content providers are going to give them some great deal.


----------



## chicagobrownblue (May 29, 2008)

defjab said:


> Currently have a premiere4+. Should I go Roamio Pro bolt+ w/ 3T?
> 
> Premiere currently works with no issues so I don't NEED a new box but if there's a decent deal might as well look into it
> 
> Thanks


I'd go with the Bolt+. It has an external power supply. And it's black. Current deal including all in is $800 -- I'm not biting just yet. Particularly with hopes of a great deal on Black Friday and a Roamio Basic that meets all my needs.

Have you lifetimed the Premiere? Might only cost you $99.


----------



## PatEllis15 (Mar 3, 2010)

TiVo renewed Mini now included in the sale ($99.00).


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

PatEllis15 said:


> TiVo renewed Mini now included in the sale (*$99.00*).


$99.99.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

atmuscarella said:


> So what percentage of TVs have to be 1080p before they get serious and start broadcasting in 1080p? Funny how streaming services have both 1080p & 4K content now and the largest cable company is dropping 1080i content back to low quality 720p


Most of the 1080 content they receive from the content providers is 1080i, so if they converted to 1080p they would essentially be doubling their bandwidth requirements with zero quality improvements. By converting to 720p they get to lower their bandwidth requirements AND the down sampling will help hide the combing artifacts introduced by deinterlacing. They need everything to be progressive because the vast majority of mobile and streaming devices do no support interlaced video.

Streaming services like Netflix work a completely different way. They basically get digital masters of the programs, in their original 24fps frame rate, and they use multi-pass encoding to squeeze the maximum quality out of the lowest amount of bandwidth. MSOs are doing real time encoding based on broad assumptions about the type of content a given channel typically broadcasts. They don't adjust per program or have the ability to do multi-pass encoding.


----------



## defjab (Jul 18, 2011)

chicagobrownblue said:


> I'd go with the Bolt+. It has an external power supply. And it's black. Current deal including all in is $800 -- I'm not biting just yet. Particularly with hopes of a great deal on Black Friday and a Roamio Basic that meets all my needs.
> 
> Have you lifetimed the Premiere? Might only cost you $99.


I did. So I was planning on reselling that. Since I don't NEED one I like the idea of waiting

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

Dan203 said:


> Most of the 1080 content they receive from the content providers is 1080i, so if they converted to 1080p they would essentially be doubling their bandwidth requirements with zero quality improvements. By converting to 720p they get to lower their bandwidth requirements AND the down sampling will help hide the combing artifacts introduced by deinterlacing. They need everything to be progressive because the vast majority of mobile and streaming devices do no support interlaced video.
> 
> Streaming services like Netflix work a completely different way. They basically get digital masters of the programs, in their original 24fps frame rate, and they use multi-pass encoding to squeeze the maximum quality out of the lowest amount of bandwidth. MSOs are doing real time encoding based on broad assumptions about the type of content a given channel typically broadcasts. They don't adjust per program or have the ability to do multi-pass encoding.


I think you missed my point. I was responding to a post that indicated that cable & by default content providers where waiting for 4K TVs to get to 30% penetration before getting serious about distributing 4K content. By that same theory they (cable & content providers) should have already gotten serious about 1080p content which they have not. We are a solid decade into both OTA & Cable having had the technical ability to distribute 1080p content, not only have they not done that they have degrade the content they are distributing now compared to what they where distributing a decade ago. If 4K goes the same way we will not see it broadly distributed by cable in my lifetime.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I don't think there are any content providers providing 4K channels yet. All the stuff on the streaming services are movies, which are shot on film or 4K digital and easy to distribute as 4K. TV channels would have to up convert everything they broadcast, which would require expensive equipment. 

I'm not sure we'll ever see 4K linear channels.


----------



## BillyClyde (Mar 3, 2017)

eherberg said:


> I doubt it. Zatz mentioned later that sources indicate that TiVo appears as it is going to concentrate on their MSO partnerships (as that is where the bulk of their users come from). Any scraps that fall from the table for retail would be items that could be purposed with minimal investment after creating it for MSO partners first. They're not going to introduce a product that ticks off an MSO.


Well they could easily repurpose it as an IPTV device for MSO use, similar to the FiOS ones. It clearly has the IP capability since it uses the cloud.

They could also use the atsc tuners for locals (to use with antenna or even through their coax cable lines) and then integrate that with the MSO's IP service, allowing them to drop QAM altogether.



atmuscarella said:


> Basically everything you are talking about is software. The Mavrik hardware could easily have stored recordings locally. TiVo was trying to do something with Cloud storage, apparently it did not work out and they didn't see any reason to release another OTA DVR, after all they already have 2 of them (Roamio OTA & Bolt).
> 
> Again if TiVo wants to start an OTT cable service they have plenty of hardware that could run it now and they don't need any hardware if they just want to release something like all the other OTT services with Roku/Apple TV/Fire TV/Android/iOS apps. While I think it would be great for TiVo to have their own OTT cable service I don't really think they have the ability to do it, its not like all the content providers are going to give them some great deal.


My thought was that they'd partner with one of the OTT providers like Sling, DTVNow, Vue, Hulu, YouTube, etc. and then integrate the ota antenna channels and the OTT provider's channels together into a custom tivo GUI, like the new Hydra. That wouldn't require them to actually create the cable OTT service and make agreements with each content provider.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

BillyClyde said:


> ....
> My thought was that they'd partner with one of the OTT providers like Sling, DTVNow, Vue, Hulu, YouTube, etc. and then integrate the ota antenna channels and the OTT provider's channels together into a custom tivo GUI, like the new Hydra. That wouldn't require them to actually create the cable OTT service and make agreements with each content provider.


Lots of people around here have been hoping one or more of the OTT cable replacement services would port their service to the TiVo platform. Unfortunately so far none of them have shown any interest in developing apps for TiVo's, if they ever will is an unknown. If they do I would not expect them to develop anything special for TiVo it would be the same basic app they build for other platforms. It is a near 100% certainty that they will never allow TiVo to control the streams and UI like TiVo does with QAM cable or OTA.


----------



## henrys1 (Aug 31, 2007)

Pulled the trigger on the all-in Bolt+. Wanted to give my 3 year old Roamio Pro (which i pay 9.99 a month) to a family member. Tivo wanted $199 to lifetime my Roamio but i passed on that but they threw in a free slide remote with the Bolt+ so I am happy. Will there be a better Bolt+ offer in the future? Probably, but its the best offer they have now.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

henrys1 said:


> Pulled the trigger on the all-in Bolt+. Wanted to give my 3 year old Roamio Pro (which i pay 9.99 a month) to a family member. Tivo wanted $199 to lifetime my Roamio but i passed on that


Since payback would be 20 months (14 for your family member if they have to pay the $14.95 rate), I would have taken the lifetime offer on the Roamio Pro as well (plus gives it some resale value if you/they sell it).

Scott


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

henrys1 said:


> Pulled the trigger on the all-in Bolt+. Wanted to give my 3 year old Roamio Pro (which i pay 9.99 a month) to a family member. Tivo wanted $199 to lifetime my Roamio but i passed on that but they threw in a free slide remote with the Bolt+ so I am happy. Will there be a better Bolt+ offer in the future? Probably, but its the best offer they have now.


Cool! And you never know what may or may not happen in the future . . . .


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

rie28 said:


> 3. TiVo-*renewed Roamio Pro w/ AIP* - $699.98 (Save $400)





sfhub said:


> New Roamio Pro was $500 for cybermonday.
> *Refurb Roamio Pro *on this deal is $700.


Ummm.... I don't know if this is a glitch or they're nearing the end of the supply for renewed Roamio Pro units, but the current sale price for the *renewed Roamio Pro w/ All-In service is $450 (!!!)*

TiVo DVR Summer Meltdown Sale 2017 - Buy Now and Save.

p.s. Though the "Save $400" and "Reg. $849.99" notes on the sale page make me wonder if the original sale price of $699.98 was simply wrong, and when they changed it to $449.98. Bottom line, if you paid $700 for a renewed Roamio Pro as part of this sale, I'd call and request a correction.


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

Blowout sales due to the harddrives in these units several years old already never spun after factory, and the fact that cable card will be eventually dead and so will ATSC 1.0.

Nell Carter and Ann Wilson are getting ready to sing


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

yawn


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

foghorn2 said:


> Blowout sales due to the harddrives in these units several years old already never spun after factory, and the fact that cable card will be eventually dead and so will ATSC 1.0.
> 
> Nell Carter and Ann Wilson are getting ready to sing


But do you have any actual facts to share?


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

krkaufman said:


> p.s. Though the "Save $400" and "Reg. $849.99" notes on the sale page make me wonder if the original sale price of $699.98 was simply wrong, and when they changed it to $449.98. Bottom line, if you paid $700 for a renewed Roamio Pro as part of this sale, I'd call and request a correction.


Curious, does anyone remember if the Roamio Pro under the original Summer Meltdown sale was actually $700 in the beginning? I don't remember if I looked at the TiVo page or just went by what was in the first post on this thread (which has since been updated for the $450 price)

My memory is getting bad, and now I'm thinking maybe it was $450 the whole time. I didn't spend much time looking at it because the pricing wasn't attractive.

I think I am going to take screen caps of all future TiVo offers as they seem to change without any real notice and the emails don't always have the detailed fine print.


----------



## MikeBear (May 21, 2015)

scandia101 said:


> But do you have any actual facts to share?


"The sky is falling!" LOL.

They are always doom and gloom. If it all ends, we'll find something else to watch/do. Why they worry so much is beyond me.


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

Reposted from the Roamio thread:

I am still happy with my Lifetimed Premiere Elite (4 tuners, 2GB HDD), but have always had my eye on the Roamio Pro and decided this deal was good enough to make the upgrade. Total cost (with sales tax and free shipping) was $458.48, and I induced the sales rep to throw in a free slide remote--which I will undoubtedly package with my Premiere when I sell it since I use a universal remote exclusively for all of my gear.

Interestingly, the product is identified with the code name "Argon XL" in the order (see below).


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

sfhub said:


> Curious, does anyone remember if the Roamio Pro under the original Summer Meltdown sale was actually $700 in the beginning? I don't remember if I looked at the TiVo page or just went by what was in the first post on this thread (which has since been updated for the $450 price)
> 
> My memory is getting bad, and now I'm thinking maybe it was $450 the whole time. I didn't spend much time looking at it because the pricing wasn't attractive.


Yes, the Meltdown sales page listed the price as $699.98 at the start of the sale, as I reviewed the OP's numbers against the sales information at the time; however, what I didn't do at that time was actually add a Roamio Pro to my cart to verify that the advertised price matched what I would be charged.

Anybody buy a renewed Roamio Pro through the Meltdown sale and can report they paid more than $450?


----------



## partswiz (Feb 4, 2004)

I ordered mine at the full price a week ago. Just yesterday I received an email stating they were refunding my credit card for the difference.


----------



## matsalla (Jul 15, 2003)

partswiz said:


> I ordered mine at the full price a week ago. Just yesterday I received an email stating they were refunding my credit card for the difference.


I also ordered mine at the higher $699 price and bought 2 Minis for $149 at the time. A couple days later they offered the $99 Mini I called in to see if they would just refund me the difference, they said I had to return the original and order the new discounted ones. So did that and at the same time decided for $100 more (roughly same net price after the Mini discount) to just go with the Bolt+. Well then they lowered the price of the Roamio Pro, and I tried to call in and got the same message to buy the new Roamio Pro at $449 and return the old one. So I did that yesterday. I called today after reading this forum again, and I tried again to see if they can give me a credit and I just return the new one coming next week, but again they said they could not do anything until I had received everything. So as things stand now, I will be returning a Roamio Pro, Bolt+ and 2 Minis, all because Tivo can not adjust prices for an order just a little over a week old. I plan on keeping a Roamio Pro and 2 Minis for less than what I was going to buy the original Roamio Pro for. What is the chance they will in the end let me keep the original Roamio Pro refurb for the new price? Reason is we have been using it for about a week now, so it already has recordings and is programmed.


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

matsalla said:


> So as things stand now, I will be returning a Roamio Pro, Bolt+ and 2 Minis, all because Tivo can not adjust prices for an order just a little over a week old. I plan on keeping a Roamio Pro and 2 Minis for less than what I was going to buy the original Roamio Pro for. *What is the chance they will in the end let me keep the original Roamio Pro refurb for the new price? Reason is we have been using it for about a week now, so it already has recordings and is programmed.*


Try calling at least a few more times and make a sales pitch for what you want (aka "CSR Roulette"). What you are asking for (and what you originally asked for) is perfectly reasonable for both parties, but not every rep will have the authority or the initiative to go off-script in order to process it.

BTW, the first rep I spoke to yesterday about my refurb Roamio Pro order (see above) would not OK comping me the slide remote. I just waited a bit, then called again and got it approved.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

foghorn2 said:


> Blowout sales due to the harddrives in these units several years old already never spun after factory, and the fact that cable card will be eventually dead and so will ATSC 1.0.
> 
> Nell Carter and Ann Wilson are getting ready to sing


Nice troll!


----------

